# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Albumi im!

## biligoa

...................

----------

BaBa (22-09-2014)

----------


## biligoa

...................

----------

BaBa (22-09-2014)

----------


## biligoa

Zbukuroni pak muret tua! :shkelje syri:

----------


## biligoa

Kete e kam be per ne gur vari! :Gjoja:

----------


## biligoa

>>>>>>>>>>> :djall sarkastik:

----------


## biligoa

Ika tani se lash namin!

----------


## biligoa

Ndonjehere me mire meresh vesht me kafshe se me njerez!

----------


## biligoa

................... :u shkriva:

----------


## biligoa

Kafe me nje mike!

----------


## biligoa

Me pelqejne lulet!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## biligoa

Kujt i pelqen Amerika? Mua nuk me pelqeu fare!

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## biligoa

.....................

----------


## biligoa

Monumenti i lirise!

----------


## biligoa

.................

----------


## biligoa

............... :shkelje syri:

----------


## biligoa

....................

----------


## biligoa

..................... :djall me brire:

----------


## biligoa

....................

----------


## biligoa

.................. :muah:

----------


## biligoa

..................

----------

Ali Baba Tepele (24-02-2014)

----------

